# When is Lyft gonna integrate the gps?



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

dont you hate how with Lyft you gotta deal with an external gps ? Come on Lyft. I hate driving for Lyft. Plus Waze is not precise. Get it together Lyft !


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Judging by the Driver app, I'd gladly lean on GMaps or Waze compared to Lyft's own. Unless they partner with a big time GPS/Nav company like Apple did with TomTom.

Waze works surprisingly well here in Chicago. It's very location dependent because the map is generally maintained by its userbase's edits and additions. So a less populated place is more likely to have map issues, unfortunately


----------



## PokemonDriver (Sep 11, 2017)

I would prefer to use Gmap or Waze over any built-in GPS. 
You don't know you're losing a lot of money and time using built-in Uber GPS?

You can test it yourself, have a friend order a ride from you, your friend will see that the route Uber gives him is a fastest route but NOT the shortest route.
You, the driver, in the other hand, if using Uber built-in GPS, will see the SHORTEST route after clicking Navigate. Shortest route means you have to go through traffic, 100 redlights and stop signs etc... 
I have learned it a hard way using Uber GPS, and wised up to use 3rd party GPS. 

Example: you can use your Uber Rider app, go from Wells Fargo Center in Philadelphia to 1425 Locust Street, Philadelphia.
It will show you that the route will be taking 95 North then Center City. 

But if a driver got that request, he/she will go to destination using Broad Street, which has about 1000 red lights between A-B, if he/she uses Uber built-in GPS. 
Uber charges rider for a longer distance, but Uber pays driver for a shorter distance.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

PokemonDriver said:


> I would prefer to use Gmap or Waze over any built-in GPS.
> You don't know you're losing a lot of money and time using built-in Uber GPS?
> 
> You can test it yourself, have a friend order a ride from you, your friend will see that the route Uber gives him is a fastest route but NOT the shortest route.
> ...


I gotta test this. I LOVE the built in navigation but it is VERY STUPID. I have had it try and send me down a one way street, take idiotic turns, etc

Here was one recently. The ride started out with me going east on the 96 from the left of the map. It then had me turn onto a side street and it wanted me to drive along that other road, then loop around the block. And btw not only was route 96 free of traffic issues, but the drop off location was actually on the south of 96 anyway. There was no reason for the map to do this at all.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

Uber nav is sheit. Use Google or Waze if you like a LOT of chatter.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I miss the old navless Uber. I greatly prefer the Navless Lyft that shows my position on the map and the position of the pax gps and his pushpin.

Now with the Uber Nav I usually can't even tell which side of the street the pax is on.

Combine no pushpins and generic address ranges like 4200-4800 Mayberry St. and you have only a vague idea of where the pax is.

The Uber Nav sux. I wish it would go back to what they used to have.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

My uber nav works ten fold over lyft waze.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Lyft already has In-App navigation it's not quite functional though... But it's been in the app source code for a couple months. It's not a finished feature though as it never loads the actual directions. Hopefully soon...


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Uber nav ****ed me today. Address next to an on ramp it took me on the ramp and by time I realized what it had done I could t turn around. It thought an apartment building pickup was ON the on ramp. 5 miles turnaround and 10 min. I sent screenshot to uber and they said thanks. I bet they haven't updated their app though and this apartment building will constantly do this to people.

Waze sucks too. Pick up a pax today, waze wants us on highway: 18 min and 14 miles. We ignore and go through city and it immediately recalc to 17 min and 11 miles. Keep ignoring the time stays same but trip ultimately goes down to about 8 miles. I prefer more miles obviously but in a case like that it's silly.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Waze is terrible


----------



## Whistler (Jul 5, 2016)

Gads I hate the NAV crap on Lyft - built in on Uber is 1000% better IMO.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

The Uber nav does suck, probably the worst I’ve ever seen, though I know my city pretty well so I know when to ignore nav and just go my own way

One thing that does bug me though are pins near the interstate (and other freeways), Uber nav for some reason, even though the street address is correct, will tell me to pick up or drop off pax on the freeway or off ramp itself, I have learned just to use the pin as reference, take the next exit and use the surface roads to get to the area


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Address next to an on ramp it took me on the ramp


This happens for two reasons. One, the location of the address in the navigation system is closer to the on ramp / back street than to the street where their front door / gate is. Second, the passenger has recorded their home or work address in the Uber app when they were in their house / apartment / office, and were standing closer to the on ramp / back street than to the street where their front door / gate is.
It's not a problem with the Uber app, but with the navigation data that Uber use.

When that happens, I explain to passengers how to delete their home / work location from the app and rerecord it when standing at their front gate.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Mikedamirault said:


> The Uber nav does suck, probably the worst I've ever seen, though I know my city pretty well so I know when to ignore nav and just go my own way
> 
> One thing that does bug me though are pins near the interstate (and other freeways), Uber nav for some reason, even though the street address is correct, will tell me to pick up or drop off pax on the freeway or off ramp itself, I have learned just to use the pin as reference, take the next exit and use the surface roads to get to the area


WTH! This has happened to me twice. I have never, ever seen a nav system so incompetent that it thinks people need to be picked up or dropped off on a highway! I stopped using ubernav yesterday. I have to use waze now. I like the integrated nav, but it is utterly hopeless and has directly cost me time/money. I actually got a ride yesterday because the driver before me was cancelled on because he was driving around in circles, according to my rider. I said it almost happened to me except I was lucky enough to use google maps to confirm the route.


----------

